# Staghorn algae? out of the substrate?



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

8G, pressurized CO2, 2x24 PC lighting.
Water temp: 31C
No fish, drop checker with 4dKh, showing amber.

Flourish, Flourish N, P, K, Iron.

Recently this algae started to emerge fromt he substrate, I looked up the algae finder, looks like Staghorn to me. Any ideas what it might be?


























Thanks for reading,


----------

